# John Deere SXT38



## tractors2repair (Apr 5, 2011)

I just purchased one and needs several items, which includes a hood complete. I would like to know the best place to look for one. I have been on E-Bay and the used ones are very expensive. I am looking also for a manual for this tractor. They want a arm and leg for one also on E-Bay. I purchased this tractor for $100 and it is in great shape including the mower deck, 12.5 Kohler engine. Has the grass catcher, except for repairing the trans axle and replacing the hood this would be a great tractor to keep or sell. I guess I am interested in knowing if the tractor is worth fixing up or just selling the parts.....


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

well i found the John Deere SXT38 tractor manual at jensales.com ....i found that they are really cheap especially compare to ebay! hope you find some useful stuff there!


----------



## tractors2repair (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I am going to be real stupid and say that when I got on the web site I could not come up with STX38. I did put in the letters wrong in my thread, sorry. Maybe I am too old or just a newbie on the block....


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm, they used to have it up there. If you go to the manual request form, they should be able to help. Good luck!


----------

